# Columbia jacket - warranty?



## just ducky

I seem to be in a season of product failures lately. My trusty Columbia waterfowl parka, which is probably 15 years old and I love, lost a snap on the hood which connects it to the jacket. I tried to live without it, but without the one snap, it kept getting hung-up on stuff, and falling off all the time. So time to get it fixed. 

Although I bought it at Cabela's years ago, I obviously have no receipts any longer, so didn't bother contacting Cabela's. But since Columbia gear has a "lifetime" warranty against defects, I contacted them last night. They asked me to ship the jacket back to them so they can evaluate it, and they said they may give me a brand new jacket. The dang thing practically looks new, except for the missing snap. But like everything in this world, it's probably more cost-efficient for them just to send me a new jacket than to spend staff time and money to fix it. 

Wondering if anyone else has dealt with Columbia on warranty issues? If they're anything like Remington (i.e. my barrel issue) I'll likely get a new coat out of the deal :lol:


----------



## jpollman

My wife and I both have very nice Columbia jackets we bought back in '93 when we were taking a trip to Alaska for Thanksgiving. They've been great jackets and I still wear mine. About four or five years ago the zipper slide went bad on mine. I contacted Columbia to see what it would cost to get it repaired because it's still a very nice jacket that I wear regularly. They ended up sending me a zipper repair kit for free! I was able to fix it myself and it works fine. 

Columbia's ain't cheap, but they're worth every penny and they stand behind them!

John


----------



## Mike L

I also have one of the "Good" ones. I'm wondering if the new replacement (If they go that route) will be as good as the originals. My water repellant is about shot on my coat.


----------



## just ducky

jpollman said:


> My wife and I both have very nice Columbia jackets we bought back in '93 when we were taking a trip to Alaska for Thanksgiving. They've been great jackets and I still wear mine. About four or five years ago the zipper slide went bad on mine. I contacted Columbia to see what it would cost to get it repaired because it's still a very nice jacket that I wear regularly. They ended up sending me a zipper repair kit for free! I was able to fix it myself and it works fine.
> 
> Columbia's ain't cheap, but they're worth every penny and they stand behind them!
> 
> John


I'm on my 3rd Columbia waterfowl jacket...a quad with the zip out liner...and I agree with you that they're worth the extra money. My first one years ago had a zipper pull break, and like you said, they sent me a kit and in 2 minutes I had it fixed. I still have all three jackets, and I still use them all. The first one is the old blocky camo pattern from the late 80's, and although it's not quite as water repellant as it once was, I still use it some. 

As they requested, I'm sending them the whole jacket, which seems kind of silly for one snap on the hood. I thought about taking it to a local shop to fix, but then they said the lifetime warranty is voided. So heck...$20 in shipping is a lot cheaper than a couple hundred for a new jacket


----------



## just ducky

Mike L said:


> I also have one of the "Good" ones. I'm wondering if the new replacement (If they go that route) will be as good as the originals. My water repellant is about shot on my coat.


just an fyi, Columbia can recommend products that you can apply to improve the repellancy. I did that with my first jacket, which I bought in the late 80's and I still use, and it worked pretty good. Just threw it in the washing machine with this product...can't remember the name, but if you contact Columbia they can tell you.


----------



## Burksee

Before you send it off check with your local dry cleaners/laundry. Many offer garment repair. I've had zipper, snaps and buttons fixed pretty cheap by the one out my way.


----------



## just ducky

Burksee said:


> Before you send it off check with your local dry cleaners/laundry. Many offer garment repair. I've had zipper, snaps and buttons fixed pretty cheap by the one out my way.


When I talked with Columbia, they suggested that, but also cautioned that if I did that, the "lifetime" warranty may be voided. Soooooo....it's in the mail...better safe than sorry I guess. But thanks.


----------



## bylawhunter

Now I know why columbia products are so expensive. People have warranty work done on them 15 years later. Heck if they will do it, why not.


----------



## Snuffy

Sent my omni parka in before the season this year. They told me the same thing about a new coat. I did not get a new coat, but they did fix the zipper issue. The only thing it cost you is the shipping to them.


----------



## jpollman

bylawhunter said:


> Now I know why columbia products are so expensive. People have warranty work done on them 15 years later.* Heck if they will do it, why not.*


If a company is going to offer a lifetime warranty, why would I not take advantage of it? Should I feel bad about requesting warranty service fifteen years into a lifetime warranty? I don't think so.

John


----------



## Burksee

I'm thinking if I did have a Columbia jacket that was 15 years old it wouldnt fit me now anyway! :help:


----------



## just ducky

jpollman said:


> If a company is going to offer a lifetime warranty, why would I not take advantage of it? Should I feel bad about requesting warranty service fifteen years into a lifetime warranty? I don't think so.
> 
> John


 As is common in this world, ya get what ya pay for. Yes they are expensive, but if they stand behind their products, then I'll pay extra for it. But that's not everyone's opinion.


----------



## just ducky

Burksee said:


> I'm thinking if I did have a Columbia jacket that was 15 years old it wouldnt fit me now anyway! :help:


:lol: Fortunately for me I don't have that problem.


----------



## bylawhunter

If a company is going to offer a lifetime warranty, why would I not take advantage of it? Should I feel bad about requesting warranty service fifteen years into a lifetime warranty? I don't think so.

John


I guess my statement was kind of C#$kish.
I was just shocked that they offer a Lifetime Warranty on thier clothing products. Wasn't trying to offend you. 

This is why their products are higher priced they are of higher Quality, and they stand behind their products for a lifetime.

So even ware and tear is covered for a lifetime on their coats?
Thats impressive, I have had 3 sets of GORETEX boots send back and all were replaced, these were defective and only used 1 hunting season.


----------



## just ducky

Snuffy said:


> Sent my omni parka in before the season this year. They told me the same thing about a new coat. I did not get a new coat, but they did fix the zipper issue. The only thing it cost you is the shipping to them.


I fully expect to get the coat jacket back with a new snap attached, which is okay because I love the coat, and it really is still in great shape. Plus the pattern is perfect for what I usually hunt in, and hard to find nowadays. So all it cost me is the shipping, which was $12, and is probably less than I'd pay to have someone put a new snap on here.


----------



## just ducky

bylawhunter said:


> ...So even ware and tear is covered for a lifetime on their coats?....


They have a "limited" lifetime warranty for defects and things, which they list as zippers, snaps, etc. I think that's part of the reason they want to see the whole jacket...to make a determination of how much you've beaten the @#[email protected] out of it. Now if you charged through a barbed wire fence and tore off half a sleeve, I would assume they'd tell you to pound sand.


----------



## Critter

just ducky said:


> Now if you charged through a barbed wire fence and tore off half a sleeve, I would assume they'd tell you to pound sand.


Have we hunted together sometime that I don't remember? ;-)


----------



## just ducky

Critter said:


> Have we hunted together sometime that I don't remember? ;-)


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :lol:


----------



## ryankl

I know of a guy on his 4th columbia ski jacket. Purchased his first one in the early to mid 90s. Every couple years he inpects it if any thing is wrong sends it back. I found UnderArmour has a good return as well. Anytime for any reason they state they will replaced and refund. Returned a fleece that became pilly/over fuzzy after three years. They sent me a brand new one

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SwampSitter

Wondering if anyone else has dealt with Columbia on warranty issues? If they're anything like Remington (i.e. my barrel issue) I'll likely get a new coat out of the deal :lol:[/QUOTE]

Had a pair of Cabela's brand Flyfishing waders that leaked after 5 yrs on the foot seam. No receipt but they gave me a new pair of brand new equivelent waders. Was very pleased.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

I had accidentally got mine a little to close to a heater one day, melted part of the jacket and zipper. I called customer service, same scenerio, and voila, two weeks later a brand new jacket sent to my door... 

I would expect your situation to be very similar, good luck ducky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just ducky

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I had accidentally got mine a little to close to a heater one day, melted part of the jacket and zipper. I called customer service, same scenerio, and voila, two weeks later a brand new jacket sent to my door...
> 
> I would expect your situation to be very similar, good luck ducky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kinda surprised that they bit on that one :lol: Kinda like my barbed wire fence scenario...you moron you :evilsmile But it shows that they value you as a customer and want to keep you. If they told you to bag it, you'd probably think twice about paying big money for Columbia gear next time. But after they did that for you, maybe not?

Like I said before, you get what you pay for in life, and sometimes it pays to spend the big bucks.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

just ducky said:


> Kinda surprised that they bit on that one :lol: Kinda like my barbed wire fence scenario...you moron you :evilsmile But it shows that they value you as a customer and want to keep you. If they told you to bag it, you'd probably think twice about paying big money for Columbia gear next time. But after they did that for you, maybe not?
> 
> Like I said before, you get what you pay for in life, and sometimes it pays to spend the big bucks.


Best part about the whole gig was that I got it at cabelas for 30 bucks after they mismarked it. A 150 dollar jacket for 30 bucks, I goofed up and columbia held up more than their end.

No doubt I will buy columbia again, and have a few other of their casual jackets as a result of the service
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ragoedertier

Well guess what.....I'm that guy....ripped just about my whole sleeve off on a fence....columbia said send it back and will see what we can do......one week later I had brand new widgeon wader jacket at my door.....


----------



## just ducky

ragoedertier said:


> Well guess what.....I'm that guy....ripped just about my whole sleeve off on a fence....columbia said send it back and will see what we can do......one week later I had brand new widgeon wader jacket at my door.....


Wow...now I really am impressed by Columbia! Verifies what I've felt about them all of these years in how they stand behind their products. Good to know.


----------



## daakota

bought a widgeon back in the early eightys and about 10 years ago started leaking in the seams sent it back and they sent me a newer one. I liked the first one cause it didnt have the so called fleese on the collar or in the hood.also told them that my original was a little small so they sent me a large back (I think it shrank from getting wet ). great products bought another and gave my old/new one to my son. Pricey yes but well worth it. they stand by all there products cant go wrong with them plus an american company.


----------



## just ducky

****UPDATE**** Just got a call from Columbia's warranty department. They are sending me a new jacket. They took a lot of time on the phone to make sure they had the size and pattern I wanted. Very stand-up customer service IMO . 

My only concern is the camo pattern on the new jacket...the pattern on the old jacket is no longer available (this jacket is like 15 years old), and that was THE BEST Advantage Wetlands pattern I have ever seen in a waterfowl jacket. It matched cattails and corn cover that I hunt frequently *ridiculously* well. The best option in the new jacket is the Max 4 wetland pattern, and the "swatch" they emailed me frankly looks too dark. But I'll wait to see it in person.

I'm not complaining though...they stood by their warranty, and a new jacket is on it's way to me 

So Columbia came through for me, and so did Remington with my new barrel. Maybe I should contact GM about the scratch on the tailgate of my 2 year old Silverado I got when I accidentally backed into the tongue on my boat trailer :lol: A new truck maybe? :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky

I've had the jacket now for about a week, and I have to say I'm skeptical. For one thing, it's a LOT lighter than my old (15 year previous) version of the jacket. Yeah I know, they tout their new "space age" material and "omni-heat" technology to keep you warmer and dryer, but I'll know how well it works in spring turkey hunting season. Plus I'm still getting used to the Max-4 camo pattern. Looks too brown for me, but again time will tell.

One thing that I know already that I REALLY don't care for are those damn "speed loader" tubes down the front. I can't see where I'll ever use them, and I'm tempted to pull out the little plastic pieces that are bound to bug the **** out of me while hunting. Has anyone used these friggin' things?

The jacket was free, so I'm holding my final comments until I give it some actual use in the field. But if I were to try this one on in the store, I don't think it would be my choice of a waterfowl jacket.


----------



## BangBangBang

I have a Colombia ski jacket i wear daily during the coldest months and it too had the omni heat thingy in the liner...i was suspicious cause this jacket felt lighter and thinner than the previous 3 Columbia's i've worn since the late 80's. Let me tell you, the omni thing works. I think this new jacket from them (this is my 2nd year with it i think) is noticeably warmer than my older Columbia's.....just one guys opinion. Here, have some salt.

As far as camo pattern....I love the max4 but do i think it blends well in corn and phrags????...hmm not so much...it's DARK. 
As fashion, i love max4  
If I could take my max4 and blend it with my KW1.....that would be good IMO.


----------



## just ducky

BangBangBang said:


> I have a Colombia ski jacket i wear daily during the coldest months and it too had the omni heat thingy in the liner...i was suspicious cause this jacket felt lighter and thinner than the previous 3 Columbia's i've worn since the late 80's. Let me tell you, the omni thing works. I think this new jacket from them (this is my 2nd year with it i think) is noticeably warmer than my older Columbia's.....just one guys opinion. Here, have some salt.
> 
> As far as camo pattern....I love the max4 but do i think it blends well in corn and phrags????...hmm not so much...it's DARK.
> As fashion, i love max4
> If I could take my max4 and blend it with my KW1.....that would be good IMO.


I haven't weighed it, but it's definitely a lot lighter. Then again my 15 year old version was bulky compared to today's jackets. I put the new jacket on the other day and shoveled a bit of light snow, and to me it felt warmer than my old one, so maybe you're right about that Omni-heat deal. Looks kinda silly being shiny silver though...couldn't they have made it out of a different color? I know...it won't show in the field, but I can already hear my hunting buddies calling it my "rock star" jacket :evilsmile

My old Columbia jacket that they replaced was "delta marsh grass" or something like that, which blended almost perfectly with corn, cattails, phrag, etc. This is definitely darker. But I'm sure the ducks won't mind


----------



## just ducky

just ducky said:


> ...One thing that I know already that I REALLY don't care for are those damn "speed loader" tubes down the front. I can't see where I'll ever use them, and I'm tempted to pull out the little plastic pieces that are bound to bug the **** out of me while hunting. Has anyone used these friggin' things?...


So has anyone used the "speed loader" tubes? Unless I hear a real positive reason to keep them, I'm going to rip that little POS plastic out because it's definitely going to get in my way.


----------



## lewy149

just ducky said:


> I haven't weighed it, but it's definitely a lot lighter. Then again my 15 year old version was bulky compared to today's jackets. I put the new jacket on the other day and shoveled a bit of light snow, and to me it felt warmer than my old one, so maybe you're right about that Omni-heat deal. Looks kinda silly being shiny silver though...couldn't they have made it out of a different color? I know...it won't show in the field, but I can already hear my hunting buddies calling it my "rock star" jacket :evilsmile
> 
> My old Columbia jacket that they replaced was "delta marsh grass" or something like that, which blended almost perfectly with corn, cattails, phrag, etc. This is definitely darker. But I'm sure the ducks won't mind


That delta marsh camo u can still get in birch run. I am a believer in omni heat too. My bow hunting jacket is really light but very warm and super quiet. I picked up the omni heat liner in delta marsh today for 30. I decided to take a pic of the color. Is this it?


----------



## just ducky

Yep, that's the pattern my old jacket was in. They don't make them in Delta anymore, which is why I think the outlet store has them. The new one is Advantage Max 4, which is the closest pattern they have now for waterfowling. But that's a heck of a deal that you found. Although I paid $0 for mine because they replaced it free for me, I have checked Cabela's and some other stores and the the outer jacket alone goes for around $200. The liners alone are like $180. So you got a great deal. 

Does yours have those damn speed loader tubes down the front? I think they're ridiculous and will just get in my way. So I'm thinking of ripping the little plastic pieces off mine because I can't imagine using them. Unless someone tells me they work really well?


----------



## lewy149

I only bought the liner for 30. But the shell has loops it looked not plastic things. That would have been 80. Plus the extra 10%. I would have bought it but I just got a Herters 4-1. I like it but would have went that way if id seen it first. On a side not my Herters kept my dry and warm all jan.


----------

